# Update on Fleur the dwarf hamster with a heart condition



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Can we see Fleur in her puffball state? She sounds adorable.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm glad to hear her condition has stabilized. So many people treat hamsters as disposable; I'm glad your girl has landed in the best possible home for her needs.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Fluffball:


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

What a sweet face… and definitely a fluffball


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

What an adorable fluffball. We had dwarf hamsters before and you are right - nothing cheap about them. They are so sweet


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

oops, posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Soooo cute 😍. Flourish, wee fluffy one. You're in your best possible home.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Glad to hear Fleur is doing okay. We have had lots of pet rats and they always get tumors; usually benign, but they grow so big they interfere with the poor little rats' ability to move around. And yes, rat vet care is expensive, too.


----------

